# Too hot = eating less?



## moothecow (Jun 4, 2011)

Quick question for the experts: do hedgehogs eat less if they're too hot?

Over the last few days it's been about 27-28C, or 82F, in our house. I don't want to leave an icepack in or on Misha's cage while I'm at work, because I'm not there to keep an eye on the temp. The last few days he's slept between the liner and the coroplast, which I'm assuming is cooler than in his hedgie bag. 

Anyway, the last few days he's only been eating 20 kibble a night. His usual before he was sick (he's better now!) was about 48 a night. He's been keeping a steady 250g - not losing weight, but not gaining, either. 

As of three days ago he finally realized mealies and crickets are edible! So, last night he had 4 mealies, and 4 crickets... well, like 3 crickets, because the last two he kind of spat out half-eaten. And then 20 kibble.

Normal? Cause for concern? Leave him be while keeping an eye on his weight? I'd like to get him to 300g. 

Thanks!


----------



## moothecow (Jun 4, 2011)

Anyone had this happen to them? Too hot temp leading to less eating?


----------



## DexterTheHog (May 22, 2011)

ahh the same thing is happening to me! Dexter is suddenly eating less. I made a post and someone mentioned that it could be due to the heat. They told me to weigh Dexter every day and as long as he's not losing weight not to worry 
Our babies weigh about the same... Dexter is 284 right now and is 10 weeks old


----------



## shaelikestaquitos (Feb 2, 2010)

DexterTheHog said:


> ahh the same thing is happening to me! Dexter is suddenly eating less. I made a post and someone mentioned that it could be due to the heat. They told me to weigh Dexter every day and as long as he's not losing weight not to worry
> Our babies weigh about the same... Dexter is 284 right now and is 10 weeks old


Yup that was me :lol:

Keep track of his weight and activity. If everything's normal, it's probably just the heat. Just like people, hedgehogs can lose their appetite when it is too hot too


----------



## moothecow (Jun 4, 2011)

Thanks DTH and shae! I guess I missed that post (which is strange, because I feel like I'm on HHC more that most people are on Facebook... take THAT, Zuckerberg!)

I'll keep weighing him daily, and I need to transfer his pedometer to his new wheel (the Carolina Storm arrived a few days ago, but I can't tell how much he's running without the pedometer).

Good luck with Dexter's heat/food as well!


----------



## shaelikestaquitos (Feb 2, 2010)

Yeap, just make sure to weigh him around the same time every day, since their weight can vary depending on whether they've pooped, or eaten, etc.

Your welcome ^_^


----------

